# Sony Trinitron XBR is dead



## intheoldendays (Oct 11, 2008)

Good evening folks! I have a 5 (?) yr old Sony Trinitron 36" HD TV. A month ago it started not turning on every time I tried - but it would turn on after several tries. I left it on 24/7 and just turned on the cable box when I wanted to watch. I came back home last night to watch the OPENING NIGHT SHARKS GAME  and the TV had turned itself off and will *not* turn back on.  It makes a clicking noise and the standby light comes on but that's it. Anybody have an idea what's going on? Thanks!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Sounds to me like the on/off button is not latching, so no power supply,not a DIY job you need to get a TV engineer to look at the problem in my opinion,on the other hand it could be almost anything,so you need to get your wallet out and decide, repair, or buy a new set descisions.....descisions ..... 

As an aside I like your username:up:I am one who still lives in the older days when things were so much better than now,or where they


----------



## intheoldendays (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm . . . on/off button is supposed to latch even when I use the remote? I guess I'll have to try harder to find someone to fix it - it's a 150+ lb. BEAST so we're talking House Call. Glad you like my user name; I chose it because nobody fixes stuff any more - "it's cheaper to buy a new one". That's just so uncool! Things were "different" - better in many ways, but I couldn't have posted this question on an online forum as recently as ten years ago, so some things are better. Thank you for your post!


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Well I dont really know if your tv has that sort of on/off switch,just thought it sounded like that sort of fault,I used to fix telly's years ago but was never trained,was self taught,and changing that sort of switch often fixed the fault,but I did also say it could be something else ,you need tools and the knowledge to determine that ...I wish you well,hope its an easy fix


----------



## supercoolguy (Oct 7, 2008)

Me TOO...i cant believe you posted, mines only 4-5yrs old and it does the exact same thing...it slowly started to not turn on, so i leave it on until the power goes out then its back to weeks of repeatedly plugging/unplugging the set to try and get it to turn on, makes clicking noises and thats about it. Help, this thing weights a triniTON and i have no truck. Thanks


----------



## intheoldendays (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi supercoolguy - Several things learned since last post. (1) Leaving TV on for more than 8 hrs. VERY BAD - causes overheating and subsequent melting (yes, melting) of TV guts. (2) Around here there is a TV recycling program offering FREE PICKUP OF OLD TVs. This is a much-needed lucky break, eh? Don't know where you are but here in the CA Bay Area there are two companies who say all I do is call and schedule a pick-up. Hallelujah! Oh, and I found a 42" Panasonic plasma TV for $699. Not too shabby if I have to buy a new TV anyway. Good luck!


----------



## supercoolguy (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank oldendays, im in Minneapolis, im sure there is someone looking for free parts. I paid way too much for that tv...i wouldnt buy that thing now for $200. So it sounds like your not going to get it fixed? Thats what ill proly do unless i can get a it fixed for $100. BUT since some repair techs run as much as a doctor visit. Anyway thanks, should you get a diagnoitic done on yours it would be helpful to know and likewise if i can find a guy to do it ill forward the results. Thanks


----------

